# Coach Seat or Business Class?



## bponline (Apr 30, 2011)

We're thinking about traveling from NYC to Niagara Falls on Amtrak this summer, and see that we can reserve coach seats or business class. It seems that the difference between the two is pretty minimal, such as reading lights, power outlets, newspapers, etc. Is there a significant difference in comfort? Are the seats worth the extra $29 in business class? Thanks.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 30, 2011)

I would say for that length of a trip, BC would me worth it. It also has more leg room, and a leg rest!


----------



## Shanghai (Apr 30, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> I would say for that length of a trip, BC would me worth it. It also has more leg room, and a leg rest!



Go for the Business Class.


----------



## Blackshirt Husker (Apr 30, 2011)

bponline said:


> We're thinking about traveling from NYC to Niagara Falls on Amtrak this summer, and see that we can reserve coach seats or business class. It seems that the difference between the two is pretty minimal, such as reading lights, power outlets, newspapers, etc. Is there a significant difference in comfort? Are the seats worth the extra $29 in business class? Thanks.


Business class is NICE. The first time I reserved BC, I thought it just meant that they'd bring a free newspaper and bottled water to my seat in coach, and sat in a coach seat. The attendant came by to take my ticket, noticed the discrepancy, and showed me where the seats were. The difference between the two cars was striking: the lighting in Business Class was softer, the temperature was cooler, the seats were more comfortable, and of course, the area was much quieter. Well worth the upgrade, especially if you have a long way to go.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Apr 30, 2011)

I am not sure about NYC, but I know that at WAS, BC allows you to cut to the front of the line. Just before allowing passengers out onto the platform, they announce that BC and disabled passengers can come directly up to the gate. That means that instead of standing in the ever-growing line, as a BC passenger, you can enjoy sitting until the announcement.


----------



## caravanman (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have never ridden business class, but was amused to overhear a comment from a passenger when I was in coach class... My late afternoon train from Detroit to Chicago was pretty empty in coach class, and a passenger moved from business to sit in coach, complaining that it was packed in business class!

Ed


----------



## AlanB (Apr 30, 2011)

caravanman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have never ridden business class, but was amused to overhear a comment from a passenger when I was in coach class... My late afternoon train from Detroit to Chicago was pretty empty in coach class, and a passenger moved from business to sit in coach, complaining that it was packed in business class!
> 
> Ed


Wow Ed! 

That's definitely not the norm. Not saying that it couldn't happen, but it is definitely unusual.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 30, 2011)

The problem with business class is that there isn't a standard on what business class means.

Depending on which train you take to Niagara Falls (regular Empire train or Maple Leaf), you could get an Amfleet II long-distance coach as a regular coach. Those provide plenty of legroom. Some trains offer Amfleet II coaches and Amfleet I business class cars which are almost the same thing. Some have club-dinettes, which have wider seats 2-1 across.

As for someone downgrading themselves to coach because business is too crowded, I could see that happening on a lightly used train with club-dinettes. I'm actually on train 57 right now. Couldn't get business class because it was sold out, but the front coach is practically empty, and I'm just as comfortable in this car as I would have been in the club-dinette. Probably moreso, because back there I'd have all the noise of the cafe counter, and up here it's quiet except for the sound of the train on the rails.


----------



## LA Resident (Apr 30, 2011)

bponline said:


> We're thinking about traveling from NYC to Niagara Falls on Amtrak this summer, and see that we can reserve coach seats or business class. It seems that the difference between the two is pretty minimal, such as reading lights, power outlets, newspapers, etc. Is there a significant difference in comfort? Are the seats worth the extra $29 in business class? Thanks.


Don't even think about NOT going BC for a minute on this route!

It's a long ride, and as I found out last month, even longer when the dispatcher puts the Maple Leaf behind a CSX freight to limit your speed to 30 mph for almost two hours!! In BC, the seats allow you to doze, sightsee, read in real comfort!

BC features 2 plus 1 seating, plush seating material (old Metroliner cars, I think) with nice leg rests as well as foot rests, a quieter car, your own bathroom, and adjacent to the snack car.

As I understand this train can be quite crowded in the summer, I wouldn't want to be in an Amfleet coach for 7 hours or more!!!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 30, 2011)

LA Resident said:


> BC features 2 plus 1 seating, plush seating material (old Metroliner cars, I think) with nice leg rests as well as foot rests, a quieter car, your own bathroom, and adjacent to the snack car.


The car may or may not have been a former Metroliner First Class car, but the seats are definitely from one of those Metroliner First Class cars.


----------

